
Ask HN: What's the best way to make money as a developer without writing code? - jamestimmins
Specifically I&#x27;m thinking of possible side work. I&#x27;m familiar with working as a technical interviewer (eg Karat) and doing code reviews (PullRequest). Any other non-development opportunities that you all partake in or are familiar with?
======
dgwight
You could do paid technical support. I’m working on a platform for doing paid
support for your code: [https://otechie.com](https://otechie.com)

------
keelhaule
Reading code, and writing documentation and diagrams.

Clicking on buttons and guessing why it didn't work.

Making a code camp, or organizing a coding event.

Answering RFPs...

